# Apple Certifications



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in the process of getting certifications in order to work in the IT field, and when I'm done getting the Windows certifications that I need I planned on moving on to write Apple certifications. I was wondering if anyone could recommend any certifications that I should write and if there's any that I should try to stay away from.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You need to start here with the Apple ones: Apple - Certification Programs. Get your ACMT.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

If you're not looking at doing hardware repair, I'd suggest taking the Snow 101: Mac OS X Support Essentials course. 3 days, as it covers all aspects of Mac OS X troubleshooting. If you pass the exam, you'll be an Apple Certified Support Professional, of which we have fewer than 200 in Canada.


----------



## DynamicOverride (Aug 29, 2010)

That sounds like a good place to start. Honestly, I want to get as many Apple certifications as I can get.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I go through phases of wanting to and chasing certs, and then the "I don't need no stinkin papers!" phases kick in. It does help get you in doors and interview rooms, but you defiantly have to *remember* the stuff to give your reasons in the technical interview. It is nice to have a full alphabet soup on a .sig or business card though 

Thanks for the links Theseus and Lars, going to try to get my boss to get me some cert books for xmas


----------

